# Ford 1920 having problems



## stevewatr

I know this is not a "big" tractor, but thought maybe some Ford guys might have some insight into my problems.

I just picked up a 1920 at a state auction. It has 2 issues, first, it will not start when the key is turned, but with the key on, I can jump the solenoid coil to the positive battery cable and it fires right up. Turning the key off, shuts the tractor off okay. I'm thinking it is a safety switch issue?? I made the following observations:

when I turn the key to the on position, 2 warning lights on the dash light up.

when I turn the key to the starter cranking position, 3 more lights come on, but no clicks, or noise from the starter.

I also noticed the key can be turned back from the off position, is this to preheat glow plugs maybe??


Issue number 2, the scarier one. With the tractor running, I cannot get it to move at all. Here are some other observations:

The sellers at auction wrote notes on the tractors, this one had "transmission and flywheel obsolete" written on it. Notes in the auction catalog suggested it needs tranny work.

When I push down the clutch, and move the shifter to the left of the steering column, nothing happens, but one position does give a slight breif noise.

Releasing the clutch has no effect.

The PTO does engage, and pressing the clutch pedal does stop the PTO

I have an IT manual on order as we speak, but would love to here preliminary thoughts.

Thanks,
Steve W.


----------



## Country Boy

As for your starting problem, most tractors have a safety switch on the clutch that must be activated in order to start the engine. I'd check it to make sure it is making contact. Also check to see if your key switch is putting out any power on the starter terminal when you turn the key to the start position. Could just be a bad key switch. Turning the key backwards could be a glow plug position, or it could simply be an accessory position. You'd have to consult the owners manual to be sure.

Seeing as none of the gears work, I'd suspect something like a bad clutch/pressure plate or one of the main drive gears/shafts are out in the transmission. Is there an access plate on the top of the transmission that you can remove to look inside? Drain the fluid in the trans and see if any metal shavings or chunks come out with the oil. Also check the trans filter and see if there are any shavings on it.

Seems funny that that tractor wouldn't have an independent PTO. With an independent PTO, it has its own drive shaft driven by the clutch's pressure plate that basically bypasses the main clutch. That lets you run the PTO continuously irregardless of whether you have the main clutch disengaged or not. Unless it has a two-stage clutch where you push it in so far for shifting gears, and all the way down for engaging and disengaging the PTO. Massey Ferguson used that on some of their smaller tractors (like the 135 IIRC).

You can look up the parts listings and diagrams here: New Holland USA - Tractors - Agricultural machinery - Combines, etc.

Just hover your mouse over the Parts and Service tab at the top of the screen and then click on "Search for Parts" link. Type in your tractor's model number (1920) and select it from the list that pops up. From looking at the IPL's, it appears that you do have a two-stage clutch on that tractor. If you don't have it already, I'd order an owner's manual for that tractor.


----------



## sixbales

Steve,

From your writeup I surmise that you have a column shifter. If that is correct, the neutral position safety switch is on the shifting mechanism at the base of the steering column. If you can locate this switch, unplug it and jumper the wires - see if it will start. 

You state that the PTO clutch is working, which is good news. Does it function near the bottom of the clutch stroke???


----------



## stevewatr

Hello Sixbales, and Countryboy. It is a 2 stage clutch. The linkage on the left of the column seems sloppy, and even a hunk of the dash plastic is broken out, as if the operator(s) were needing to force the lever further and further to shift it. I'll scope out the switch this weekend. As for if the PTO function near the bottom of the clutch stroke, I will have to get back to you on that.

Thanks,
Steve W.


----------



## sixbales

Have someone move the shift lever while you watch to see similar movement at the top of the transmission where the shaft goes into the transmission. The shift linkage may be badly worn or have a sheared pin or loose or broken fastener.


----------



## stevewatr

sixbales said:


> Have someone move the shift lever while you watch to see similar movement at the top of the transmission where the shaft goes into the transmission. The shift linkage may be badly worn or have a sheared pin or loose or broken fastener.


If I am that lucky, I'm also buying a lotto ticket! I will post video, or a link to video I shoot later today showing the tractor. I also waill look under the front dash to check the neutral safety switch, and the linkage. might also peek under the tranny top cover to look for obvious bad looking things.

Thanks again,
Steve W.


----------



## stevewatr

Hello everybody, I have posted 2 videos to you tube.

The first video is a walk around of the Ford 1920:

[ame=http://youtu.be/Zehf1SUVuFI]Ford 1920 - YouTube[/ame]

The second video shows how I repaired issue #1:

[ame=http://youtu.be/zTxtPwKKSTo]Ford 1920 Tractor: Neutral safety switch repair - YouTube[/ame]

I hope you like them.


----------



## sixbales

I watched your videos - things are looking better!!

tractordata.com says a 1920 has 12 speeds forward and 4 reverse. You have a 4 speed hi-lo shifter, which means that your transmission is 3 speeds forward and one reverse.

See if you can confirm you have 3 speeds forward and one reverse with the column shifter. If so, everything works.


----------



## stevewatr

sixbales said:


> I watched your videos - things are looking better!!
> 
> tractordata.com says a 1920 has 12 speeds forward and 4 reverse. You have a 4 speed hi-lo shifter, which means that your transmission is 3 speeds forward and one reverse.
> 
> See if you can confirm you have 3 speeds forward and one reverse with the column shifter. If so, everything works.


I downloaded an operator's manual last night. the range selector has for positions, and the column is supposed to have 3 speeds forward, 1 reverse.

I have the front wheel off right now to check the wheel bearings because of that one tire rubbing. When it is back together, I'll test the gears.

BTW, found out yesterday the front tires are foam filled! Another unexpexted bonus 

Thanks again Sixbales!


----------



## MountainMike

stevewatr said:


> I know this is not a "big" tractor, but thought maybe some Ford guys might have some insight into my problems.
> 
> I just picked up a 1920 at a state auction. It has 2 issues, first, it will not start when the key is turned, but with the key on, I can jump the solenoid coil to the positive battery cable and it fires right up. Turning the key off, shuts the tractor off okay. I'm thinking it is a safety switch issue?? I made the following observations:
> 
> when I turn the key to the on position, 2 warning lights on the dash light up.
> 
> when I turn the key to the starter cranking position, 3 more lights come on, but no clicks, or noise from the starter.
> 
> I also noticed the key can be turned back from the off position, is this to preheat glow plugs maybe??
> 
> 
> Issue number 2, the scarier one. With the tractor running, I cannot get it to move at all. Here are some other observations:
> 
> The sellers at auction wrote notes on the tractors, this one had "transmission and flywheel obsolete" written on it. Notes in the auction catalog suggested it needs tranny work.
> 
> When I push down the clutch, and move the shifter to the left of the steering column, nothing happens, but one position does give a slight breif noise.
> 
> Releasing the clutch has no effect.
> 
> The PTO does engage, and pressing the clutch pedal does stop the PTO
> 
> I have an IT manual on order as we speak, but would love to here preliminary thoughts.
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve W.


You didn't mention the gear selector to the left of the seat. Make sure it is engaged all the way in a gear. Good luck.


----------

